# Pup can't be left alone (separation anxiety?)



## vizsla (Dec 3, 2012)

We brought home an 8 week old Vizsla named Flynn last week. He is gorgeous. I'm in love with him already. He's learning commands super quickly, he can already, sit, stay, lie down, roll and shake  

However we think he might have some sort of separation anxiety. He cannot be left alone. Every time we leave the room he SCREAMS! He gets himself so worked up that he can't seem to breathe properly and literally destroyed the door trying to claw through it. He also pees everywhere when he's left alone. This happens at night and during the day, even if he can see us through the glass door. We don't know what to do. This needs to be fixed now so he doesn't turn into a destructive adult dog. 

We have tried completely ignoring him, and I'm not exaggerating when I say he screamed from 11pm until 5am when I gave up and went and slept on the couch in his room. We have tried keeping him so busy during the day that he just wants to sleep - but once again, as soon as we leave the room he screams. I can't even go to the toilet without him screaming. We have also tried walking in and out of the room at increasing intervals - didn't work. We have tried chew toys, hot water bottles and t-shirts. We have even tried food and that doesn't work either, he won't eat if you're not around.

It's not just inside that this happens either, he won't go outside if you're not out there. And heaven forbid you should leave him out there! 

Please help. I get no sleep at night, and it's killing me seeing him like this. He's such a beautiful boy when you're with him. He just needs to become more independent. And I feel really bad for the neighbours. Do you think he'll grow out of it? Or does anyone have any ideas on what we can do to help him?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You didn't say if you were crate training him or just putting him in a separate room. I would get a crate if you haven't already. Put it in a family area. Yes he is going to howl at the top of his lungs but it does get better if you stick with it. Ear plugs work so you can get some sleep.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree with TexasRed, if you haven't got a dog kennel get one ASAP. When your not watching him, he goes in his kennel. His kennel is his safe place or his "den." He will howl and cry and that's normal. Your his people, his world, but crate training is a win win for you both.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!! 

Flynn is just a little, bitty baby and has recently been taken away from everything he ever knew. The behaviour you are describing is normal. You've already been given good advice about what to do for now. Please bear in mind that all dogs are pack animals, and long to be part of the pack. You are now his pack. 

The next two years (Flynn's puppyhood) are going to require a good deal of love and patience on your part. Try hard not to become frustrated or angry with him, when he is just being a normal puppy. PATIENCE!! You will end up with a wonderful companion for the next 12 to 15 years.


----------



## Azeo (Jul 27, 2012)

You have been given the best advice from the replies so far. We had the same with Simba when we got him at 7wks but we kept at it as we had agreed to use the crate. The first night was horrible and we received the look from the neighbours in the morning that said"thanks for a peaceful night" ;D it took a couple of nights and he was fine and still is up to today at 5mths. We still get the occasional whine but a low tone and never lasts longer than a few seconds,when he feels it's not bed time yet ;D stick to it and you won't regret


----------



## vizsla (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips! 
He was just in a separate room. We tried just ignoring him for 10days and it didn't get any better. So as many people have suggested we are going to crate train him. Just bought one, and it will be his first night tonight. Fingers crossed!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

You could also buy the Adaptil DAP Diffuser. I think it might do wonders with your pup in this situation. 

http://www.adaptil.co.uk/

I suggest to buy it on eBay or amazon. It's a lot cheaper than at the vet.


----------



## Oscarpup (Oct 18, 2012)

hi, we used the Adaptil DAP Diffuser, hot water bottle wrapped in a blanket and left the radio on low. honestly it worked wonders!!!


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

You should get a crate *ASAP* and have it in your bedroom for the first several weeks until the puppy gets used to confinement. Put it in the corner somewhere, without covering it so the puppy can see you going to bed. You should also use it during the day for the designated "nap time" even if it means hauling it from one room to another. 

Right now, you are a using a spare room as a giant crate. What you want to achieve is to safely confine the puppy. Instead, you are isolating him (because he cannot see you). These are two very different things, they affect a dog differently and the dog copes in a different way. For a puppy that just joined your family and your home and has _never been isolated_ before, it's extremely traumatic. So he's in panic and terror and trying desperately to reunite with you. 

If you keep working the "brute force" method, he'll eventually get used to it but I'm not sure the price you pay for that is worth it in terms of your peace of mind and his adjustment to the new environment. Some puppies are more confident and can get over this faster. Other puppies are more sensitive and cope better with a more gradual adjustment. 

Remember that confinement and isolation are two different things and have very different impact, so it's best to break them down into components and teach them one after the other. 

You need to teach him to be confined in a crate during the night and feel safe. That comes first and that's the reason to keep the crate in your bedroom. It will take you only a couple of nights and you and your puppy will feel better and will finally sleep. 

The next step is to teach the puppy to stay in the crate when he cannot see you. It has to be done during the day and it will take longer because you would want to keep this short at first. There are excellent threads on crate training on this forum.


----------

